# Like Pork?



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Got a text from a buddy today to come and visit. Sent me a picture to motivate me, IT WORKED!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

berk im not much into meat.. poor thing


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My uncle does that a few times a year, I don't eat pork, but I sure do drink the sangria and beer he serves all day long lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmmmmm that looks really good. Got any leftovers


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> berk im not much into meat.. poor thing


What is so poor about it?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Feari-Neko said:


> berk im not much into meat.. poor thing


I AM!!! I have incisors for a reason. I LOVE MEAT!!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

NICE!! I usually prefer to go back down, but I bet that it some good eatin!!!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

That is funny as hell. That look's like somthing my father would do. He is a major *******. lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

eww looks grose! I would rather not try any thanks but no thanks


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

you know im in andy I love pork. Plan on smoking a few hogs our self this year your welcome to come join us


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

yes i do like pork and this is how I start out getting it


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

obed you boil and scarp or just skin ?

and for the pic andy posted look's like a nomral bbq but we cut the head off when we spilt em i got two comeing this weekend now that i think about it


----------



## sh0tta (Apr 6, 2009)

Only thing i like more then pork is....... MO PORK!


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

I just skin them, not into cracklins and I kill enough every year that all I take is the quarters, back strap, ribs and tenderloin.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

um...that's some good eating, us in the south call it a Boucherie (boo-shuh-ree)


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Did they raise it or catch it either way it looks delicous


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Did they raise it or catch it either way it looks delicous


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Did they raise it or catch it either way it looks delicous


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Obed said:


> I just skin them, not into cracklins and I kill enough every year that all I take is the quarters, back strap, ribs and tenderloin.


so you grid the left over in sausage ? or make dog food


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I AM!!! I have incisors for a reason. I LOVE MEAT!!!!


i love meat too, but i can not eat an animal that i looked in his eyes.
and i dont like porc.. ( exept bacon hahaha)

kangaroo is better ^^


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

nate said:


> so you grid the left over in sausage ? or make dog food


I have a place on the farm that I take it to, I feed the other wild animals with it, we have coyotes, bobcats, buzzards and of course other wild pigs will eat it too....


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

sangria and pork roast.aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want some so so so good


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

all this pork talk is makin my mout water i can go for a slow smoked pork shoulder with some bbq sauce right now


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mmmm that looks yummy!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awesome I have never actually ate it like that but I bet it's good!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

lol the best bits are the cheeks...hahaha...na jokes its the ribs..lol..
mmmm i love pork...haha...if i didnt then y would i be working in a pork factory...lmao...hehe i get free pork loin chops, even bones for snowie but maybe when he hasnt got his puppy teeth....lol......owww tomorrows friday..yaay!! free pork lol 

oh yea wild pork i the best well since Obed showed a pic im gona show one aswell well its not as big as your pig Obed..lol..btw how heavy was it??


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Obed said:


> I have a place on the farm that I take it to, I feed the other wild animals with it, we have coyotes, bobcats, buzzards and of course other wild pigs will eat it too....


i try to gut shot most of the the thing's you feed but i have cow's coyt and bobcats kill live stock and coyotes end up buzzard food hehe spring rope if a hoke


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats a beautiful thing how we can feed off nature and its free. Ive been to a birthday party they cook it 3 feet into the ground never seen it on a grill


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

mmmmmmm and cracklins are the best long time since i have had good home
bbq,could never get away with it in a rv park tho..... think i will come visit someone who is doing this for sure!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I want some!! Can I join the party?! I love some good ole bbq!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

man this is making me hungry

im mexican.. anyone ever heard of carnitas? that sounds bomb right about now


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> man this is making me hungry
> 
> im mexican.. anyone ever heard of carnitas? that sounds bomb right about now


Hell yeah!! I'm right there with ya! I just ate a steakburger and fries from steak n shake, and I'm still hungry! Bring it on!!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Marty makes a mean B-B-Que, he's smokes his boston butts in the smoker for about 3 days and with the right sauce, it'll make you want to smack ya momma,:hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

how do we feel about turkey bacon?


----------

